# Wing Night!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chicken wings & drummies with Buffalo Wing seasoning around the Vortex cooking indirect with cherry wood on the grate for smoke.


-----

They were spritzed with apple cider vinegar/water mix while cooking, here is just before pulling off the grill.


-----

Excellent flavor, juicy on the inside with perfectly crisp skin!



Thanks for looking!


----------

